# Stihl 240 vs Dolmar 4510



## msmith (May 18, 2016)

Looking for a string trimmer / brush cutter. Will be used mostly for heavy and tall grass such as orchard grass, fescue, weeds, etc, and about a third of the time for cutting roses and autumn olive brush with a blade. I also have a Homelite Machete blade that I bought years ago that would get used for clearing fence lines and such.

The Stihl 240 is about 37cc and the Dolmar is 45cc I believe. The Dolmar has a heavier duty shaft and gears on the head and is about $160 less than the Stihl.

I have zero experience with either one but have always liked Stihl products. The same dealer has both in stock.

So the question is... Does anybody have any experience with Dolmar products? Would the Dolmar be worth purchasing or stick with the Stihl? This would be to accompany my Stihl fs 90.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## TN woodcutter (May 18, 2016)

I actually really like my Husky 224. It just runs straight gas, no mix. I use it a ton around the homestead. They've been discontinued, but I'd imagine you could find one easily enough. I use it for the exact stuff you work in.


----------



## msmith (May 19, 2016)

Thanks. I wouldn't mind a Husky except the only dealer close by is TSC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith (May 19, 2016)

Bought the Stihl 240 per the recommendation of one of the mechs at the dealer. Gonna try it out this evening.


----------

